# Artisans Quarterly Review



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley Quarterly Review Newsletter - Vol 2 Issue 3 Released!*

Artisans Quarterly Review is Artisans of the Valley's Quarterly Newsletter. Every quarter we feature a variety of articles ranging from the obvious self promotional to features of our affiliates and other artists we've found interest in. We'll show off projects, discuss topics, and present news. We strive for unique content in every issue, and we're not bound by any convention that says we must stick to woodworking, really there are no rules! We'll also be having cross medium articles, those referring to and from the newsletter, website, and our blog for more information about a given topic and also noting related articles.

Newsletter Link: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol2_Issue3_2009.pdf

Artisans Quarterly Review is released only four times a year, and we only send a few special announcements in addition. Please don't be afraid of a flood of email from us, we're far to busy in the shop to spend our day filling your inbox!

This quarters table of contents is as follows:

Editor's Blog
Its About Time for TV!
Sustainable Furniture
Wood Porn (Talarico Hardwoods)
The Kayaking Commissioner
Klise Mfg gets FSC Certified
Finishing Artemis
Chip Chats Feature; Safari Chest
Revitalizing Golden Oak
Kim's Picks
Slide Popularity
Green Market Day
The Solar Tree Project
Green Sawing
Framing Papers Finished!
Sticking to Home Schooling
Blog Topics

Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 2 Issue 3 by Artisans of the Valley is available as of August 31, 2009 and may be accessed with any PDF viewer by clicking on the following links or pasting them into our browser.

Artisans of the Valley offers museum quality period reproductions, original designs by commission, and antique restoration/conservation services, hand carving, modern furniture refinishing, onsite furniture repair, handmade walking sticks, and educational programs. Starting in 2009 Artisans is now offering a full line of architectural elements and furniture maintenance products. Our website includes galleries, feature articles, educational sections, a company background, and our new adventure album. We extend an open invitation to explore our site, and contact us directly with any inquiries or questions you may have.

NEWSLETTER SUBSCRIPTION LINK: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/newsletter.shtml

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet "Mini-Portfolio" a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio:

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_of_the_Valley_Mini-Portfolio.pdf

Please contact us to request our full digital portfolio available on CD-ROM

Please be sure to add [email protected] to your email "White list" to ensure your spam filter doesn't trap our email and newsletters!

We are open to and welcome submissions and requests; please send photos or details, background stories, and other anecdotes. We would love to feature client profiles, photographs with your pieces, and other just for fun, educational, or of-interest articles. We are also planning more features of our partners and affiliates; demonstrating the combined efforts of multiple artists to complete all the steps required in commissions and restorations.

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley Quarterly Review Newsletter - Vol 2 Issue 3 Released!*
> 
> Artisans Quarterly Review is Artisans of the Valley's Quarterly Newsletter. Every quarter we feature a variety of articles ranging from the obvious self promotional to features of our affiliates and other artists we've found interest in. We'll show off projects, discuss topics, and present news. We strive for unique content in every issue, and we're not bound by any convention that says we must stick to woodworking, really there are no rules! We'll also be having cross medium articles, those referring to and from the newsletter, website, and our blog for more information about a given topic and also noting related articles.
> 
> ...


Hmm


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley Quarterly Review Newsletter - Vol 2 Issue 5 Released!*

Artisans Quarterly Review is released only four times a year, plus a few special announcements. Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 2 Issue 5 by Artisans of the Valley is available as of December 6, 2009 and may be accessed with any PDF viewer by clicking on the following links or pasting them into our browser.

Current Newsletter Link:

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol2_Issue5_2009.pdf

The table of contents for this Isssue is as follows for the 4th Qtr of 2009:


Editor's Monolog
Artisans on EBRU TV
Philadelphia Furniture Show 2010
Bob is in Chip Chats!
Posts, Grapes, & Vines
Walking Sticks & Weddings
Wedding Bridges
Green-Up Tip
Veneer Repair Turned Full Frame
Amazing Transitions Corner Unit
Amazing Transitions Bedroom Set
Our Friends @ Horton Brasses
Family Life Highlights
12 Tribes Walking Stick

Artisans of the Valley offers museum quality period reproductions, original designs by commission, and antique restoration/conservation services, hand carving, modern furniture refinishing, onsite furniture repair, handmade walking sticks, and educational programs. Starting in 2009 Artisans is now offering a full line of architectural elements and furniture maintenance products. Our website includes galleries, feature articles, educational sections, a company background, and our new adventure album. We extend an open invitation to explore our site, and contact us directly with any inquiries or questions you may have.

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet "Mini-Portfolio" a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio:

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_of_the_Valley_Mini-Portfolio.pdf

We are open to and welcome submissions and requests; please send photos or details, background stories, and other anecdotes. We would love to feature client profiles, photographs with your pieces, and other just for fun, educational, or of-interest articles. We are also planning more features of our partners and affiliates; demonstrating the combined efforts of multiple artists to complete all the steps required in commissions and restorations.

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!

Eric M. Saperstein
Master Craftsman
Artisans of the Valley
[email protected]
www.artisansofthevalley.com
Office: 609-637-0450
Cell: 609-658-2955


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley Quarterly Review Newsletter - Vol 2 Issue 5 Released!*
> 
> Artisans Quarterly Review is released only four times a year, plus a few special announcements. Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 2 Issue 5 by Artisans of the Valley is available as of December 6, 2009 and may be accessed with any PDF viewer by clicking on the following links or pasting them into our browser.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job Eric !! There is a ton of great information and lots of beautiful pics , very informative ! Extremely impressive !!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley Quarterly Review Newsletter - Vol 3 Issue 1 Released!*

Artisans of the Valley Quarterly Review Newsletter - Vol 3 Issue 1 Released!

By Eric Saperstein on Mar 9, 2010 in Artist Marketing, General Blogging | 0 Comments

Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 3 Issue 1 by Artisans of the Valley is available as of March 6, 2010 and may be accessed with any PDF viewer by clicking on the following links or pasting them into our browser. Yes, we're a little late with this quarter … we've been busy so cut us a break!

Newsletter Link: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewVol3Issue12010.pdf

The table of contents for this Isssue is as follows for the 1st Qtr of 2010: (If you're going to the Philadelphia Fine Furniture Show this year - a link is in our newsletter for half price tickets!)


Babbling Editorial
Hopewell Express Features …
Philly Show 2010
Custom Chippendale Curio Unit
Magnified Handles
This is NOT Yoda
Civil War Staffs
The Books of Lora S. Irish
Artist & Guide Wayne Barton
Baker Table Restorations
Special Guest David Healy
For a Blow Out? Blow In!
Cannons & Coal Mines
Secretary Restoration
Sheridan Server Restoration
TODL 50,000+ Designers
Kyle's 2010 Pinewood Derby

Also now available is a special feature edition of Artisans' Quarterly Review featuring more details about us and the projects featured in our international television debut! Artisans of the Valley joins EBRU TV's new show entitled "Blank Canvas."

Special Edition Link: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewEBRUTVSpecialEdditionSep2009.pdf

Artisans of the Valley offers museum quality period reproductions, original designs by commission, and antique restoration/conservation services, hand carving, modern furniture refinishing, handmade walking sticks, and educational programs. Starting in 2009 Artisans is now offering a full line of architectural elements and furniture maintenance products. Our website includes galleries, feature articles, educational sections, a company background, and our new adventure album. We extend an open invitation to explore our site, and contact us directly with any inquiries or questions you may have.

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet "Mini-Portfolio" a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio:

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansoftheValley_Mini-Portfolio.pdf

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!

Eric M. Saperstein

Master Craftsman

Artisans of the Valley

[email protected]

www.artisansofthevalley.com

Cell 609-658-2955


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley's Quarterly Review Vol 4 Issue 1 2011 Released!*

Greetings,

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's "Artisans Quarterly Review" ... You are receiving this email now as you have contacted Artisans of the Valley, or you may know Eric Saperstein, or Stanley & Cindy Saperstein.

Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 4 Issue 1 by Artisans of the Valley became available as of February 20, 2011 and may be accessed with any PDF viewer by clicking on the following links or pasting them into our browser.

Newsletter Link: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol4_Issue1_2011.pdf

The table of contents for this Isssue is as follows for the 1st Qtr of 2011:

2010 Finishes / 2011 Begins / Editor Speaking
Highlights from Philly Furniture Show
Our New JOC; Dana
Cute Girl Whittling
Woodworker Michael Pietras Returns!
Charles Maxwell's Hardwood Clocks
English Brown Oak Mantle Restoration
An Acacia Wood Cane
Featured in Sticks
Breathing new Fire into Dragons
Stanley's Warriors
Lion's of Judah
Gem Industries Orbital Polisher Demo
A Brand New 2010 Camaro
Woodworker Blows at Glass
Plenty of Kittens & Pups!

Artisans of the Valley offers museum quality period reproductions, original designs by commission, and antique restoration/conservation services, hand carving, modern furniture refinishing, handmade walking sticks, and educational programs. Starting in 2009 Artisans is now offering a full line of architectural elements and furniture maintenance products. Our website includes galleries, feature articles, educational sections, a company background, and our new adventure album. We extend an open invitation to explore our site, and contact us directly with any inquiries or questions you may have.

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet "Mini-Portfolio" a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio: 
http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_of_the_Valley_Mini-Portfolio.pdf

We are open to and welcome submissions and requests; please send photos or details, background stories, and other anecdotes. We would love to feature client profiles, photographs with your pieces, and other just for fun, educational, or of-interest articles. We are also planning more features of our partners and affiliates; demonstrating the combined efforts of multiple artists to complete all the steps required in commissions and restorations.

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!

Eric M. Saperstein
Master Craftsman
Artisans of the Valley
Cell 609-658-2955
Office 609-637-0450
Visit: www.artisansofthevalley.co


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Quarterly Review Vol 4 Issue 1 2011 Released!*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Hello Eric,

Many thanks for including my clocks in your quarterly. I was very pleasantly surprised by that. Hope your business is doing well. I'll be in your NJ area sometime in March. I'll stop by. Max


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley is Backing Noodler for Bissell MVP - An Animal Shelter Fund Raiser!*

*The voting opens at midnight tonight for the Bissell Most Valuable Pet Contest!*










Artisans of the Valley would like to introduce you all to "Noodler" ... he's a four legged critter from the Trenton Animal Shelter and he's quite happy to meet you! Artisans is sponsoring Noodler's campaign for Bissell's MVP.

*VOTE HERE: http://bissell.promo.eprize.com/mvpcontest/gallery?id=86450*

Noodler is a very polite and intelligent adolescent cat priding himself on curiosity and hands on involvement in all aspects of our lives. He is intrical with our fostering efforts assisting with the socialization and education of the young'in's. He's a shelter alumnus, so his sense of responsibility towards this mission is quite strong, deeply rooted in his past on the city streets he's a cat with a vision for a better future.

Now Let's get down to a fundemental LumberJock question … what's Noodler's connection to woodworking? Well he has been known to spend some time in the shop. He's learned to adjust sanders and he's great at chasing wood chips from whittling projects around Dana's bedroom. (Dana being our shop girl who likes to whittle in bed …)

Curiously didn't kill this kitten; even when he did some experiments with a belt sander.



















Noodler has strong IT skills including a talent for "Snagit" which will almost always be opened with something on the screen captured anytime you leave him and a laptop alone. Almost every help menu being opened for all the active windows he finds. Seriously - this is entirely too consistent to be an anomaly, he's really doing his IT training!

When it comes too nutrition feeding times for Noodler are always an adventure - feeding time being anytime we're having a meal or there's access to food. Keeping in mind this little guy was struggling when we first took him under foster care. Fed for a few days with a syringe, Noodler was nursed through dehydration and stomach issues to where he now as an eclectic pallet favoriting crab legs, flavored pasta, and any kind of fresh meat. He brings his passion for food to his protégée teaching them that an aggressively open approach to eating is key to the survival of a cat.

Sleepy time for our little buddy is always in the bed, attempt to isolate him or push him aside to a secondary class napping platform and he quickly becomes offended. Active participation is a must, in ALL activities … awake or asleep. Now considering himself one of the elders of our pride he ensures the kittens get their exercise with daily slalom courses scheduled through the house.

Hygiene and class? Of course … Noodler is experienced in bathtub and sink bathing, hanging out in the shower, and his green goals come through when you find him actively utilizing a flushing toilet to rinse a dirty paw … and um, portraying his humorous side when he sometimes slips and falls into said flushing toilet … wow is that entertaining to watch!

Noodler seeks the finer things in life, this cat has gone from a shared cage at the shelter to a life of style, but he still understands the fundamentals. Voting for Noodler will help him fund his volunteer work with the Trenton Animal Shelter. Like all shelters, TAS needs your help and support to maintain a clean and safe environment to rehabilitate and properly care for an assortment of creatures.

Noodler wishes to add that it's been nice to meet you, and he thanks you for your vote!

Sincerely,

The Committee to elect Noodler as Bissell's MVP!
Sponsored by Artisans of the Valley
www.artisansofthevalley.com

PS: Some video coverage including Noodler's TV Debute! http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1894127599144&comments


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley is Backing Noodler for Bissell MVP - An Animal Shelter Fund Raiser!*
> 
> *The voting opens at midnight tonight for the Bissell Most Valuable Pet Contest!*
> 
> ...


I have 6 cats and if it wasn't for them the field mice would take over the shop and house. Great


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley is Backing Noodler for Bissell MVP - An Animal Shelter Fund Raiser!*
> 
> *The voting opens at midnight tonight for the Bissell Most Valuable Pet Contest!*
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to have a few formally as shop cats … the shop is on my parents property and my mother refuses to allow anything with fur in the house. She says she's had enough with pets. My father and I would have a heard of them running around, and he'd probably get a dog as well.

We're gonna do some shop photo shoots one day, I did a few a while back with some of the kittens but nothing super extensive. I wanna do some product shots with the kittens, perhaps a girl or two, random backgrounds. Make it more fun than just furniture with a white sheet behind it.

An adopt a shop cat program would be great - everyone should have a mouser in the shop!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 4 Issue 2 - July 2011*

Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 4 Issue 2 by Artisans of the Valley is now available!

Greetings,

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. We enjoy interactions with our clients and affiliated artists; we welcome ideas and submissions for content!

Happy 4th of July! - Special note be sure to check out our Animal Adoptions if you're in the market for a new addition to your family! Artisans of the Valley is working with The Trenton Animal Shelter to foster kittens and volunteer on adoption days at the Fairless Hills PetSmart. The Trenton Animal Shelter is currently OVERLOADED with kittens ready for adoption contact us for special adoption rates!

Newsletter Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewVol4Issue2_2011.pdf

Thanks!

Eric M. Saperstein - Master Craftsman


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Press Release by Acrylic Tank Manufacturing on "Tanked" - Artisans will be on air soon!*

http://realscreen.com/2011/07/06/animal-planet-looks-to-make-a-splash-with-tanked/ - More details pending soon - the info below is from this link. - Artisans of the Valley will be featured on one of th epending episodes we'll let everyone know which one as soon as we're informed!

====

U.S. cable net Animal Planet has set an air date for Tanked, the aquarium family business show unveiled as part of its Upfront in April.

The six-part reality series (pictured above) will premiere August 19 at 10 p.m. EST, focusing on Las Vegas-based firm Acrylic Tank Manufacturing (ATM), whose owners Wayde King and Brett Raymer build tanks and aquariums for "celebrities, luxury hotels, Fortune 500 businesses, private homes and millionaire homeowners."

Marjorie Kaplan, president and general manager of Animal Planet, said the series ticked multiple reality boxes, describing it as "a build show, it's a family business show, it's a pet show and it's a flashy show with big reveals."

The show is produced for Animal Planet by Nancy Glass Productions, with Nancy Glass and Eric Neuhaus the executive producers and Katie Sullivan the co-executive producer. For Animal Planet, Melinda Toporoff is the exec producer.

Tanked was developed by Animal Planet's Charlie Foley and Sara Helman.

In related news, Animal Planet has commissioned 3 Ball Productions to make a second season of My Cat From Hell, which follows the efforts of cat behaviorist Jackson Galaxy. Six hour-long episodes will air in the first half of 2012, following up the original three-part miniseries which aired on the network earlier this year.

Tags: Animal Planet, Marjorie Kaplan, Nancy Glass Productions, Tanked

Read more: http://realscreen.com/2011/07/06/animal-planet-looks-to-make-a-splash-with-tanked/#ixzz1RS3YNcnb


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Press Release by Acrylic Tank Manufacturing on "Tanked" - Artisans will be on air soon!*
> 
> http://realscreen.com/2011/07/06/animal-planet-looks-to-make-a-splash-with-tanked/ - More details pending soon - the info below is from this link. - Artisans of the Valley will be featured on one of th epending episodes we'll let everyone know which one as soon as we're informed!
> 
> ...


I like fish!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Press Release by Acrylic Tank Manufacturing on "Tanked" - Artisans will be on air soon!*
> 
> http://realscreen.com/2011/07/06/animal-planet-looks-to-make-a-splash-with-tanked/ - More details pending soon - the info below is from this link. - Artisans of the Valley will be featured on one of th epending episodes we'll let everyone know which one as soon as we're informed!
> 
> ...


^ Especially with lemon and a dill sauce!

So is it the cool aquariums or your gf kittens from hell?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Press Release by Acrylic Tank Manufacturing on "Tanked" - Artisans will be on air soon!*
> 
> http://realscreen.com/2011/07/06/animal-planet-looks-to-make-a-splash-with-tanked/ - More details pending soon - the info below is from this link. - Artisans of the Valley will be featured on one of th epending episodes we'll let everyone know which one as soon as we're informed!
> 
> ...


Yeah we mix it up - girls, kittens, wood, fish … you'll see when we can reveal this. We made a piece of furniture custom fit to match one of their fish tanks. It's an interesting story behind the whole concept. The tank came out amazingly interesting - there's a child involved with heart problems, the whole tank and furniture follows a theme. It was a unique commission and an experience to be involved.

We just have to hype it up now - and play the PR game without revealing any details - don't worry - there's woodworking involved at the heart of this project!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*First Promo Video for Animal Planet's Tanked!*

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/tanked-an-aquatic-artform.html

Check out the first promo video for Animal Planet's "Tanked" - featuring our friends at ATM (Acrylic Tank Manufacturing) out in Vegas …

Artisans of the Valley got to do a covert custom solid cherry commission featured on one of the pending episodes starting to Air on Animal Planet on August 19th!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Help Us Boost our FaceBook Fans!*

Hey guys - we're trying to double our FaceBook fan count! Help us out and join us by liking our page!

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=uf#!/pages/Artisans-of-the-Valley-LLC/187687888147

Artisans of the Valley, based in Pennington, NJ, is an exclusive custom furniture, cabinetry, carving, and restoration shop. Our craftsmen are the last of the traditional apprenticeship method of passing on the skills of furniture design, joynery, carving, and finishing. We offer our custom furniture by commission, hand signing and dating each heirloom upon completion.

For over 35 years Master Craftsman Stanley D. Saperstein has perfected his skills and in the process passed these skills to his son Eric. Eric has now taken the reins of the business, the studio, and the title of Master Craftsman.

Artisans offers heirloom quality hand rubbed shellac and tung oil finishes as well as hand painted options on any of our pieces. In addition, modern finishes are available through our affiliates including the full spectrum of lacquers, acrylics, and urethane.

Artisans of the Valley is the last of the true conservation studios in New Jersey, providing museum quality restorations, refinishing, repair, and preservation services. Artisans will evaluate your antiques and collectibles to determine the best options for your cherished possessions. Artisans is one of the few remaining restoration studios that can handle restoring a true shellac finish and provide the skills necessary to replace or restore damaged ball and claw feet, detailed carvings, and veneer.

Bent on educating our clients, Artisans offers a tactical theory on restoration entitled "The Philosophy of Restoration." This article outlines the concepts associated with restoration, and helps dispense the myth surrounding antiques and their care. Artisans restoration services are not limited to furniture; we handles military artifacts such as firearms, swords, and leather goods. We are the only conservation studio restoring antique and collectible chess sets; bragging rights include several the famous Jaques of London first 300 Staunton series sets.

Artisans provides services for commissions, restoration, carving, and design to residential & commercial clients, design firms, and architects. Please contact us to discuss the specifics of your project.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Sneak Preview of "Tanked" tonight @11pm EST on Animal Planet!*

Artisans of the Valley will be appearing on an upcoming episode of Animal Planet's new show "Tanked" ... as far as we know now it's episode 5. More info will be coming soon! A sneak preview of the first episode is airing tonight on Animal Planet @11pm EST!

Help us support the show - gaining momentum and building an audience will help increase the chances of a second season!

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/

Thanks for your help!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Volume 4 Issue 3 is now available!*

Greetings,

Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 4 Issue 3 for 2011 is now available!

This issue is being released in coordination with the premier of Animal Planet's new series "Tanked," a new reality show featuring the world's foremost Acrylic Tank Manufacturing Company (ATM) of Las Vegas, NV. The first episode airs August 19th at 9pm EST. Artisans will be featured in Episode #5!

Please also check out this issue for details on our upcoming show The Blending of Art & Wine hosted by Hopewell Valley Vineyards this September 10th/11th! We're setting up a great event featuring some amazingly talented artists from around the region.

The table of contents for this Issue is as follows for the 3rd Qtr of 2011:

Editors Media Blitz
Artisans & Animal Planet
"Tanked" Airtimes
Artisans gets "Tanked"
The "Sea Chest Bed"
The "Reveal"
The Blending of Art & Wine
Horton Brasses Hand Hammered Hardware
Features of Artisans
Wrong about the Princess?
Silver Clay & Turquoise Stones
Brown's Upholstery
Building the "Sea Chest Bed"
THE MAGGIE B.
Waterlox Finishes the Sea Chest
A Little Wax for the Wear
It's All About the Fish
Nancy Glass Productions
BenSalz Productions
Thanks for Getting us Tanked
You Know Klise is Involved
Willard Brothers Lumber
W.C. Forge & The Sign Smith
Kitten Adoption Updates
Noodler's First Swim
Closing Notes

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet Mini-Portfolio a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio

Visit: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*"Hopewell Woodworker to Appear on Animal Planet"*

Artisans of the Valley has had some GREAT publicity this year … We have to thank The Times of NJ and reporter Joyce J. Persico for getting us the front page on Saturday September 3rd of 2011! This feature article discusses our involvement in Animal Planet's "Tanked" and promotes "The Blending of Art & Wine."

http://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/09/hopewell_woodworker_to_appear.html

Check out the full article at the link above, a preview of the project was featured including the image below taken by Cie Stroud.




  






Want to check out the direct link to the show - click the link below! Original Air Date September 9th, 2011 @9pm on Animal Planet!

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/tanked-reveal-a-boat-for-chille.html


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Woodshop News Aritcle - Woodworker nabs a cameo on Animal Planet*

Thanks to "Woodshop News" for our feature in their December 2011 issue! "Woodworker nabs a cameo on Animal Planet" by Jennifer Hicks profiles our appearance on Animal Planet's new series "Tanked."

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/WoodshopNewsDec2011WoodworkerNabsCameo.pdf










"Woodshop news" is one of our favorite trade journals. Their focus has remained fixed on the success of woodworking businesses from small studios to full scale commercial operations. Visit http://www.woodshopnews.com/ for more information and to subscribe online or to their printed publication.

Check out a clip of "Tanked" on Animal Planet's website!

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/tanked-reveal-a-boat-for-chille.html

For more details on this project check out our last newsletter!

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewVol4Issue32011.pdf


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodshop News Aritcle - Woodworker nabs a cameo on Animal Planet*
> 
> Thanks to "Woodshop News" for our feature in their December 2011 issue! "Woodworker nabs a cameo on Animal Planet" by Jennifer Hicks profiles our appearance on Animal Planet's new series "Tanked."
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Now hope for the phone to ring off the hooks!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodshop News Aritcle - Woodworker nabs a cameo on Animal Planet*
> 
> Thanks to "Woodshop News" for our feature in their December 2011 issue! "Woodworker nabs a cameo on Animal Planet" by Jennifer Hicks profiles our appearance on Animal Planet's new series "Tanked."
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Yeah that would be nice! ... Maybe if we get our own show we'll start drawing in a few more phone calls!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley is Sponsoring Sherri Hutchinson for the 2012 Special Olympics Polar Plung!*

February 25th Sherri Hutchinson is apparently going to plunge herself into a freezing cold body of water … not just because she is crazy. The purpose is to raise money for the Special Olympics. So all of you (like me) who do NOT wish to freeze their their asses off can have Sherri handle this by proxy. Sponsor her; and we shall remain WARM & DRY. Unless you're also insane and wanna jump into the ocean off the Jersey coast in February!

(Sponsor Link below …)

http://sonj.kintera.org/faf/donorReg/donorPledge.asp?ievent=488354&lis=1&kntae488354=3A05F009E9E34EF79B150A17D372162B&supId=339299232

We'll have to get some photos of this crazy event when it comes up … in the meantime … get your credit cards out and make w/ the sponsoring!

Thanks!


----------



## randomray (Feb 13, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley is Sponsoring Sherri Hutchinson for the 2012 Special Olympics Polar Plung!*
> 
> February 25th Sherri Hutchinson is apparently going to plunge herself into a freezing cold body of water … not just because she is crazy. The purpose is to raise money for the Special Olympics. So all of you (like me) who do NOT wish to freeze their their asses off can have Sherri handle this by proxy. Sponsor her; and we shall remain WARM & DRY. Unless you're also insane and wanna jump into the ocean off the Jersey coast in February!
> 
> ...


One of my coworkers will be there with her and I'm sponsoring him . It's a good cause .


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley is Sponsoring Sherri Hutchinson for the 2012 Special Olympics Polar Plung!*
> 
> February 25th Sherri Hutchinson is apparently going to plunge herself into a freezing cold body of water … not just because she is crazy. The purpose is to raise money for the Special Olympics. So all of you (like me) who do NOT wish to freeze their their asses off can have Sherri handle this by proxy. Sponsor her; and we shall remain WARM & DRY. Unless you're also insane and wanna jump into the ocean off the Jersey coast in February!
> 
> ...


I'm staying warm and dry and writing a check!


----------



## randomray (Feb 13, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley is Sponsoring Sherri Hutchinson for the 2012 Special Olympics Polar Plung!*
> 
> February 25th Sherri Hutchinson is apparently going to plunge herself into a freezing cold body of water … not just because she is crazy. The purpose is to raise money for the Special Olympics. So all of you (like me) who do NOT wish to freeze their their asses off can have Sherri handle this by proxy. Sponsor her; and we shall remain WARM & DRY. Unless you're also insane and wanna jump into the ocean off the Jersey coast in February!
> 
> ...


Considering I just spent the day in a foot of ice covered water repairing equipment , I'm just sending a check myself . My boots only got filled with water once though I did go through about six pair of gloves . Say , do think my boss may be angry with me ? I wonder , this was the second day in a row , hmmmmm …..


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley is Sponsoring Sherri Hutchinson for the 2012 Special Olympics Polar Plung!*
> 
> February 25th Sherri Hutchinson is apparently going to plunge herself into a freezing cold body of water … not just because she is crazy. The purpose is to raise money for the Special Olympics. So all of you (like me) who do NOT wish to freeze their their asses off can have Sherri handle this by proxy. Sponsor her; and we shall remain WARM & DRY. Unless you're also insane and wanna jump into the ocean off the Jersey coast in February!
> 
> ...


Yeah apparently it was a weird day - I wasn't outside much was working for the IT gig and in my shop basement / up and down on breaks most of the day. Hide from the world, work on computers - pop up once and a while to get a task or two done when I need a few minutes away from the screen.

I'm not big on being cold - going hunting Friday though so we shall see on that!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Featured on CustomMade.com Year of the Dragon Blog*

Our Dragon Panel Restoration was featured today on CustomMade.com's blog site in a feature inspired by "The Year of the Dragon" (Link Below)

In Chinese astrology, the year of your birth always has a corresponding animal attached to it. Simultaneously, that animal is linked to one of the five elements of earth, water, fire,wood, or metal. Depending upon the exact specifications of when you were born, you could be a Tiger in Earth Cycle or a Rabbit in Wood Cycle or a variety of other combinations. It's this combination that gives you your specific astrological characteristics.










http://blog.custommade.com/2012/01/custom-finds-inspired-by-the-year-of-the-dragon/










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40441 - The project was featured last year on LumberJocks


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Featured on CustomMade.com Year of the Dragon Blog*
> 
> Our Dragon Panel Restoration was featured today on CustomMade.com's blog site in a feature inspired by "The Year of the Dragon" (Link Below)
> 
> ...


this guy is also sending spam private messages(woodworksncv)


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Quarterly Review - Volume 4 Issue 4 - 2011 (Yes 2011 ... We're late!)*

Greetings,

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's "Artisans Quarterly Review" ... This is Volume 4 Issue 4 for 2011.

Yes we're a little late the subject says 2011. It's not a typo, things have just been very busy for Artisans since our last issue. We're finally getting a moment to release this last 2011 issue!

Newsletter Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol4_Issue4_2011.pdf

2011, Late in the 4th Qtr Table of Contents

• Wow, 2011 is Over!?
• The Blending of Art & Wine 2012
• The Blending of Art & Wine 2011
• Tanked Episode 5 "Good Karma"
• Trenton Times Feature Article
• Hopewell Valley News Feature
• A Few Box Repairs
• Breezin' with Berman
• The Artwork of Kurt Tanzelaar
• The Live Free or Die Eagle
• A Concrete Dovetail Bench
• Concrete & Bubinga Table
• Scrapes, Clamps, and Planes
• A Modern Floating Shelf Unit
• Fun with Video
• A French Desk Restoration
• Modern Metal Work
• Eagle Stocks
• Ink & Oak
• Stopping the Wine
• Artisans Gem of an Opportunity
• Frock and Roll - 2012

Artisans of the Valley offers museum quality period reproductions, original designs by commission, and antique restoration/conservation services, hand carving, modern furniture refinishing, handmade walking sticks, and educational programs. Starting in 2009 Artisans is now offering a full line of architectural elements and furniture maintenance products. Our website includes galleries, feature articles, educational sections, a company background, and our new adventure album. We extend an open invitation to explore our site, and contact us directly with any inquiries or questions you may have.

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet "Mini-Portfolio" a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio:

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_of_the_Valley_Mini-Portfolio.pdf

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 1 - 2012 is released!*

Greetings,

*Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Vol 5 Issue 1 2012 ... *

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

Newsletter Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol5_Issue1_2012.pdf

Special Announcement: Artisans has been "Tanked AGAIN!" ... we'll be featured on Animal Planet's series "Tanked" in the upcoming season two. Starting on Saturday April 14th, 2012 at 9pm … the second season is a full twenty episodes! We'll send out a special email broadcast when we know which episode we'll be a part of.

Meanwhile here's the link to the season two trailer: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150628522268527

*LUMBERJOCK FEATURE: - Check out this release for a feature of fellow LumberJock Doug Perkins (http://lumberjocks.com/hunter71) ... showing off his hand made trucks.*

*Table of Contents: And we have 2012*

It's All About the Wood 
The Blending of Art & Wine 2012 
Let the Games FLIP?! (Feature) 
An Upgrade to the Sequence Chest 
Cribbage Revisited 
Gaming Tables to BE! 
375 Year Old Oak Bible Boxes 
The Box Review 
This Old Sideboard 
Pamela Ptak - Wearable Sculpture 
ChazMaTazz Formal Wear 
James Lear Photography 
Hopewell Valley Vineyards Ships! 
Mixing Pallets 
Modern Oak Table Refinish 
Thanks for Getting us Tanked AGAIN! 
Wood Scavenging - Off to the Mill! 
Interesting Osage Facts 
What Do We Do With This Wood? 
Paulownia Pending 
WHAT? Toy Trucks in Afghanistan? 
Congrats to The Velvet Elvis!

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet Mini-Portfolio a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio:

Flip back through our block for previous newsletter releases or visit http://www.artisansofthevalley.com

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!

Eric M. Saperstein
Master Craftsman
Artisans of the Valley
www.artisansofthevalley.com
609-658-2955


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Vol 5 Issue 2 - 2012*

Greetings,

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Vol 5 Issue 2 2012

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. Each issue features a unique variety of articles, images, and events. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

Newsletter Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol5_Issue2_2012.pdf

2012 Continues
• Migrating to New Markets
• Tanked Revealed Again
• Preparing to Blend Art & Wine
• Wine & Spine!?
• Let's Make the World Sharper
• Lineup for Purchase
• Artisans Art All Night 2012
• Mixing Pallets
• Slabs of Game
• Drunken Chess
• Solid American Walnut Chest
• Culture & Heritage Feature
• Plaques & Signs
• Slabs in Progress
• Introducing Pheasant Wood
• Stopping Oak Barrels
• Rosewood Table Restoration
• Chopsticks & Maki Boards
• A Little Sharper World
• Standing Pens
• Iron & Wood Tapping Beer
• Bedding in White
• Like us on FaceBook!
• What's Coming - In Q3

Join Aritsans of the Valley's FaceBook Page!

Artisans will be on the grounds of Hopewell Valley Vineyards on June 2nd & 3rd from 12pm - 5pm each day.

We'll be showing off our Bubinga over Concrete Table, a concrete dovetail bench, two unique cedar slab gaming tables with concrete bases, a modern four post bed, a walnut block front chest, a "druken chess set", and a variety of other unique pieces. June us for a glass of wine and a preview of our new portfolio!

Also an important reminder to artists - the CALL FOR ARTISTS remains open for 
The Blending of Art & Wine on June 2/3rd. 
Please contact us for more information on displaying your work!

Click Here to Download Artisans Booklet "Mini-Portfolio" a Printable PDF Cross Section of our Entire Portfolio: 
http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_of_the_Valley_Mini-Portfolio.pdf

Thank you for your time, your business, and your support!

Eric M. Saperstein
Master Craftsman
Artisans of the Valley
www.artisansofthevalley.com
609-658-2955


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Vol 5 Issue 2 - 2012*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Your chess board is outstanding!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Vol 5 Issue 2 - 2012*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Thanks - more renditions of those are coming. I have 9 total cedar slabs that will get game boards. Only two are now completed - the other 7 pending! ... smaller though so they will get 2" squares instead of 2 1/4" ... I think I may do at least one as a cribbage table, perhaps one backgammon, IDK yet …!

I have some walnut slabs that may end up with embedded boards as a feature, lots of projects are pending as time allows.

Thanks!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 3 - 2012*

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 3 - 2012

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. Each issue features a unique variety of articles, images, and events. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewVol5Issue3_2012.pdf

3/4 Of 2012 - Table of Contents

Opening by the Editor
What's Turning?
The Art All Night Experience
Our Part in Art All Night
Art All Night Artwork
Crowded Around Art at Night
Creative Yard Nooks
ARTSandFASHIONINSTITUTE
Sands of Light - Randy Mardrus
Restoration - Music Box
Restoration - Decanter
Butterfly Tales
The First 375 Year Old Slab Table
The New Jersey Barn Company
Cap & Gown Club Dining Part I
Historic Wood Projects

Join Aritsans of the Valley's FaceBook Page!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 3 - 2012*
> 
> Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 3 - 2012
> 
> ...


Outstanding job on the marketing, Eric!

Great woodworking, too!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 3 - 2012*
> 
> Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 3 - 2012
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Quarterly Review - Volume 5 issue 4 - 2012 is now Released!*

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's
Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 5 Issue 4 - 2012

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewVol5Issue4_2012.pdf

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. Each issue features a unique variety of articles, images, and events. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

Table of Contents
The End of Days - 2012

Still Standing After Sandy
Don't Throw it Out!
Ashley & Connor's Drive
More of Mike's Maki's
Artisans Goes Log Scavenging
Princeton Refractory Tables Finished
Hand Turned Ornaments
Artist Thomas Whistance
A Trailer Incident
So You've Found Mold
Artist C.A. Shofed
"Common Thread" - Art Show!
Repurpose for Display
Wood Inventory Show Off
The Mistletoe 5K Race
WWII Statue Restoration
There Are Zombies Among Us
Dinner Dates
The World Lives On
Looking Ahead at 2013


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 1 - 2013*

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 1 - 2013

This is all about custom furniture, antique restoration, artwork, wood turning, and all sorts of unique artists and artwork!

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. Each issue features a unique variety of articles, images, and events. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

2013 Mayans be Damned!

2013, Hmmmm
Holiday Prepping … NOW
Our Yarder in Action
A Maple Monstrosity!
Take Your Log on a Mill Walk
Rocking Generations
The 2013 Special Olympics Plunge!
John Looser's Extreme Birdhouses
Paper Mache Table Restoration
One Really Cool Redwood Burl
Common Threads Coverage
A Gathering of Spoons
A Copper Beech Bowl
Adopt a Round Thing
The Lathe Upgrade Progresses
Paper Mache Table Restoration
Company Background
Spinning Colors (Preview!)
2013 2nd Quadrant Preview

Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol6_Issue1_2013.pdf


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 1 - 2013*
> 
> Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 1 - 2013
> 
> ...


Checked it out. Well done. Like your loggin tools!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 1 - 2013*
> 
> Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 1 - 2013
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 2 - 2013*

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 2 - 2013

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. Each issue features a unique variety of articles, images, and events. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

Our Table of Contents for 2013 2nd Turning

Turning 2013
Restore the Shore
Burl Cap Bowls
Ring Bowls
Manzanita Madness
Turning Colors
Finished Manzanita Bowls
Taking Back Our Slabs
Bellows Blows Again
Beech Bowl Projects Progress
Clocking Restorations
Redwood Burl Table Completed
Salvage Operations in Full Swing
Hooked Up II - Fishing Charter
Patching Through
Forging History
Artisans on Etsy
The Facebook 500
Art All Night 2013
3D CNC - Preview

Link For Text Email Views: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtisansQuarterlyReviewVol6Issue2_2013.pdf


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 2 - 2013*
> 
> Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 2 - 2013
> 
> ...


Great articles as usual , nice work Eric !


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 2 - 2013*
> 
> Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 2 - 2013
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 3 - 2013*

Welcome to Artisans of the Valley's Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 6 Issue 3 - 2013

Artisans Quarterly Review is released four times a year, and we periodically send out special announcements to keep everyone up to date. Each issue features a unique variety of articles, images, and events. We enjoy interactions with our clients, affiliated artists, and our suppliers. We welcome ideas and submissions for content!

SPECIAL NOTICE: This issue contains details and links to our Kickstarter Campaign for a new lathe - we're offering some amazing incentives for backers of this project. We're looking to expand our capacity and capabilities in turning. Please check out our campaign for more information. (Link in the newsletter!)
.
Table of Contents for 3D for 3 out of 4 of 2013

3D for 3 out of 4 of 2013
Kickstarting Kickstarter!
Intro to Marble Carving
The Swamp Angel
3D Eagle Project #1
3D Eagle Project #2
Bearing Arms
Danielia Cotton at Art All Night
Forever Turning
Core It!
Hollow It! / Hollow Fruits
Art All Night 2013
The Adams Bench DONE!!!!!
Restoration: Mosin-Nagant
Felipe Revas Artist with Air
Closing Comments
2013's Final Volley

Link http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol6_Issue3_2013.pdf

Thank you!

Artisans of the Valley, LLC.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 7 Issue 1 - 2014*

Greetings,

Welcome to Artisans Quarterly Review, a periodic newsletter presented by Artisans of the Valley. We're a little late as this is the first issue of 2014!

This email features Artisans Quarterly Review Volume 7 Issue 1 - 2014 … the first slightly late issue of 2014. Previous issue links are listed on our home page at www.artisansofthevalley.com and at the bottom of this email.

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol7_Issue1_2014.pdf

Volume 7 Issue 1 Table of Contents:

Sliding into the 4th, 1st, 2nd, 3rd ….

2013-2014 Cross Over - Introduction
Gere'ing up for "Franny" - A walking stick for Richard Gere's Indie Film
Gothic Hutch Restoration - A princeton restoration project
The Bench, The Art, The Wine - Our latest event scheduled December 7th!
Artisans Joins Olana - Our manzanita turnings and walking sticks are new featured at the Hudson River School!
From Beam to Bowl - Video debut!
Turning Towards New Media - About our videos
Manzanita Spoons - Some creative projects
Another Issue Another Lathe - Our old Delta died, and Powermatic took on our turning tasks.
The 2013/2014 Manzanita Lineup - Galleries of bowls
From Brush to Bowl - Video debut!
Rabbit Restoration - A very unique carving restoration.
Art All Night 2014 - Post Event Coverage
Windows Relive - Artist Feature
73 Burls - Project Feature
About Artisans - The usual, who we are …
The Bench - A Feature Film where Eric got to play on the camera crew.
2014 Rolling Out - What's coming next

Thank you for your business and your support,

Eric M. Saperstein

Master Craftsman

Artisans of the Valley

www.artisansofthevalley.com

www.customwalkingsticks.com

www.artisansturnings.com

Email: [email protected]

609-658-2955


----------

